# Using Art to Unify your Haunt



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice blog, Terra.
I went this route for this past Halloween with great success, so I can certainly vouch for it's effectiveness!
I had an idea that I wanted my haunt to run kind of like an interactive Horror Movie.
The first thing I designed was the flyer/poster. this really helped me get a feel for what I wanted to achieve and helped immensly when it came to everything from choosing lighting/music and props right through to choreographing actors.
I will certainly be using Cohesive Art Direction (So _that's _what it's called!!) in my haunts from now on.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

I noticed some of your work when I first joined and have become a fan. I enjoyed this blog as it is something I've been striving to do. I am trying to transition my front lawn graveyard to my garage. The attempt is to create a cave for an animated prop using Ghoulsih Productions Varcolak Grave Raver Vampire mask. Thus the garage will be the vampire's lair. Thanks for posting your tutorials. They will be alot of the elements which enhance my haunt so it is not just an assortment of props and pumpkins.


----------

